# Do your chickens so this?



## soratosjc (Jul 8, 2013)

Do your chickens do this? 

At dusk, get all agitated and vocal before retiring to the coop for the night? 
Stay away from anything shiny? (I.e. pie tin with their fav food in it terrifies them) 

This is our first go at raising chickens so its all new to us!


----------



## Elfinworld (Jul 11, 2013)

soratosjc said:


> Do your chickens do this?
> 
> At dusk, get all agitated and vocal before retiring to the coop for the night?
> Stay away from anything shiny? (I.e. pie tin with their fav food in it terrifies them)
> ...


They get vocal at dusk before going into their coop, but that's about it.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Mine don't . Mine get a little vocal when they are pushing for roosting positions but not much.


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

Mine only get vocal if I'm in there messing with them (when I tried to get them to set on the perch)...


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Mine all have a whole list of things that happen before bedtime. First is the gathering. They casually gather among the pile of branches and they start to gossip and preen themselves. Then, the roosters seem to start the cackle and that can go on long enough to really get on your nerves. The tree sleepers tend to head up the tree before the others head to the coop and once inside the coop they start to haggle their roosting positions. This can be pecking and squawking or flat out chasing each other out of the coop and then someone guarding the door to the last minute. I would think after all these years they would have their roosting positions worked out, but no, every night they repeat these things over and over.

The life of a chicken!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Nope, never had this happen. The ones that go into the coop head in quietly, some head to the red pine, and recently in the heat four roost right on the porch. I've never head them making noise in the process.


----------

